# Spanish: "Entender" and "comprender", again



## Cenzontle

This is an offshoot of the thread "No entendemos bien qué/lo que es el tiempo", separated because it's not the main topic of that thread.
I opened a can of worms by suggesting that "comprender" implies a deeper understanding than "entender".
Peterdg questioned that notion, and he very well could be right to do so.
Like Peter, I have found no support for the claim in dictionaries.
I am willing to call it a "myth"—
in the anthropological sense, namely a belief that is definitely held by some people 
(without implying an opinion about whether or not it is true).
You can find websites where it is asserted that there is a difference, including threads here at WR, such as this one and this one.
I did my own research in Prof. Davies's Corpus del Español.  
*Results:  inconclusive.*  Probably my sample is too small to be statistically significant.
Hope the following details aren't too tedious.
There are 1,419 examples of "entiende" and 1,752 of "comprende".
I looked at only the first 20 of each; in the case of "comprende", the first 20 that mean "understand", not "include".  
I tried to classify them by whether they seemed to have the "deep" meaning (true comprehension) 
or the "shallow" meaning (hearing, recognizing words, acknowledging the truth of a clause).
Here are my totals:
"entender":  14 shallow, 6 deep.
"comprender":  10 shallow, 9 deep, 1 ambiguous.
The shallow uses of "comprender" may have been inflated by 6 instances of "¿comprende (usted)?" in oral interviews.
If anyone wants to further develop this research, 
I recommend you pay attention to the mood—indicative or subjunctive—of the clause that follows "comprender que" or "entender que".


----------



## gengo

Thanks for sharing your findings.  This makes me wonder whether there is a similar difference between to understand and to comprehend.  The latter obviously has a higher register, but I don't really see any difference in terms of depth or extent, although understand can be used in the sense of to sympathize, while comprehend cannot.  (This also makes me wonder how "to stand under" came to mean "to understand," but that's another kettle of fish.)


----------



## S.V.

RAE's oldest dictionary also gives them as each other's definition: _entender_, _comprender_. Though in that last example, "_Por ser la humana capacidad tan corta y limitada, que no puede sola comprehender la immensidad_", it does seem closer to '_fully grasp_', and _entender_ does not sound as good, though wait and see if others agree.

In the other example they clearly contrast _comprender _with _entendimiento_. I do feel a  small tendency between _fully grasp ~ get something_, outside of colloquial uses:_ No comprendemos el universo; Para comprender la existencia_. But:_ No comprendo_ _~ entiendo por qué me odias; No comprendo ~ entiendo el problema, maestra. _I do feel a child would be more likely to say _"no entiendo"._

Though do have in mind even the pair _oír_ _~ escuchar _is also used indistinctively, in colloquial language. Even as every grammar book will mention _escuchar _implies a 'greater attention'. In any case, _comprender_ is not formal like_ comprehend_, in English.


----------



## zetem

I am a simple man who makes things simple in order to be able to comprehend them.

I don't comprehend = I can't explain it to myself.
I cannot comprehend why she married that man.
I cannot explain it to myself why she married that man. (real people talk)
I simply don't undestand why she married that man (real real people talk)


----------



## Dymn

I also think _comprender _implies a deeper understanding. You can _entender _somebody by simply being aware of what they say, but you also need to understand their reasons and somehow share them to _comprender _somebody.

In general though, they overlap, being _entender_ the most used in colloquial language, at least in Spain. For example the Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual gives a 1,76 ratio in Spain and 1,47 in Latin America.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Entender y comprender son sinónimos. La palabra comprender podría sonar "un poco" más sofisticada, pero no lo es. 

Entiendo/comprendo los conceptos matemáticos.
“Solo somos una especie avanzada de monos en un planeta sin importancia de una estrella muy normal. Pero podemos entender/comprender el universo; eso nos hace muy especiales.” (Stephen Hawking) Las traducciones de este pensamiento utilizan "entender".

Ahora bien:



S.V. said:


> Though do have in mind even the pair _oír_ _~ escuchar _is also used indistinctively, in colloquial language. Even as every grammar book will mention _escuchar _implies a 'greater attention'.



sí son dos cosas distintas. Se puede oír llover, oír los regaños de tu madre y oír las quejas de tu esposa. Pero si prestas atención al sonido de la lluvia cuando cae sobre las superficies (la tierra, las hojas, las ventanas), estás escuchando la lluvia. Igual para los otros dos ejemplos. Oír implica únicamente percibir sonidos; escuchar, es prestarle atención a esos sonidos.


----------



## Hulalessar

My understanding is that for the most part the two words are synonyms, but not if they are used contrastively. "Entiendo pero no comprendo" means "I understand your words but not what you mean by them."


----------



## jimquk

Hulalessar said:


> "Entiendo pero no comprendo" means "I understand your words but not what you mean by them."



That reminds me of being asked over the years if I *hear* Amharic - to which I respond that I can *hear* birds singing, but I don't *understand* their "language".


----------



## chileno

Para mí ambas son sinónimas. Y comprender suena más culta.

Ese "te entiendo pero no te comprendo" se usa como un oxímoron y resulta gracioso porque las dos palabras significan lo mismo.


----------



## Hulalessar

chileno said:


> Para mí ambas son sinónimas. Y comprender suena más culta.
> 
> Ese "te entiendo pero no te comprendo" se usa como un oxímoron y resulta gracioso porque las dos palabras significan lo mismo.



I am not Spanish. One day I said to a Spaniard that I did not understand what he had said. He thought it was because I did not know some of the words he used. I explained that I understood the words but not what he was trying to tell me. He then said: "Entiendes pero no comprendes." That was the first indication I had that (at least for some people) "entender" and "comprender" are not exact synonyms.

This site agrees: Entender vs. Comprender

*Entender* es percibir el significado de algo, aunque no se comprenda.
*Comprender* es hacer propio lo que se entiende y actuar congruentemente con ello

See also:

La diferencia entre entender y comprender | Jorge Dorta *

EXISTE una gran diferencia entre entender y comprender. Es posible entender una frase pero no comprenderla. 

La diferencia entre entender y comprender - Ideas Que Ayudan


----------



## Sardokan1.0

The verb Entender, originally meant "to hear" (Latin "Intendere"), while Comprender (Latin "Comprendere") originally meant "to grasp, to understand"

In our Sardinian language the original meaning remained :

_Intendere = to hear
Cumprendere = to understand
_
I think that the phrase mentioned above perfectly explains the difference between the two verbs

*EXISTE una gran diferencia entre entender y comprender. Es posible entender una frase pero no comprenderla.*


----------



## Dymn

Sardokan1.0 said:


> The verb Entender, originally meant "to hear" (Latin "Intendere")


Are you sure? That's not what I find in Latin dictionaries...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Also in French the verbe "Entendre" means "to hear", it's one of the possible meanings

intendere - Wiktionary


(transitive) to mean, intend
(transitive) to understand, grasp, see
(transitive) to hear
(transitive) to listen, heed


----------



## S.V.

I believe it is the second one below _Tropical_, for_ intendo_: «*2.* Intendere animum, _to direct one_'_s thoughts_ or _attention to _any thing». 'To stretch' being the original meaning, at the top, similar to modern _extender_.

In our earliest texts it does mean 'to understand': _«Nuestro Ssennor Ihesu Cristo _[...]_ les ffizo entender muchas cosas e muchas maneras de los lenguaies _[...] _así commo entender los ssaberes e ffazer entender las palabras dellos» _(Alfonso X, c 1250 - 1270)_,  «e clamo e dix: "Gabriel, fazle entender a aquella visión"» _(c 1200; _Daniel_ 8:16 _"Gabriel, make this man to understand the vision"_).

I would never say there is a "_great difference,_" I'll stay with a "_small tendency_" to see _comprender _as 'fully grasp'.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Ya vertí mis comentarios. Pero, si tienen dudas, pueden consultar el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, así como el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia Española. Como saben, la RAE es la máxima autoridad del idioma español.

Lo que dice en los enlaces que algunas personas incluyeron, son "opiniones" de las personas que los escribieron.


----------



## Hulalessar

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> Ya vertí mis comentarios. Pero, si tienen dudas, pueden consultar el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española, así como el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la Real Academia Española. Como saben, la RAE es la máxima autoridad del idioma español.
> 
> Lo que dice en los enlaces que algunas personas incluyeron, son "opiniones" de las personas que los escribieron.



Lo que dice la RAE es también opinión. La RAE no tiene autoridad cuando la gente no la sigue. La verdadera autoridad es lo que dice la gente. Tarde o temprano la RAE sigue la gente.


----------



## Peterdg

Hulalessar said:


> Lo que dice la RAE es también opinión. La RAE no tiene autoridad cuando la gente no la sigue. La verdadera autoridad es lo que dice la gente. Tarde o temprano la RAE sigue la gente.


Lo que dice la RAE es lo que la RAE observa en el uso de la lengua de la gente. La RAE ya no es el instituto que impone reglas; observa y describe lo que observa. Eso no quiere decir que no haya gente que lo utiliza de otra manera pero lo que dice la RAE se supone que es el máximo común divisor. Si observan desviaciones considerables, normalmente las documentan.


----------



## Dymn

Pero tampoco es de lo más útil para conocer el habla de la gente que digamos, por ejemplo en _bizarro _aún no está la acepción que usa la mayoría de la gente que es la de "extraño, estrambótico". Que no me voy a quejar, simplemente tiene su papel como academia normativa, pero no se puede decir "son sinónimos porque lo pone en el DRAE y si la gente no lo hace así es porque están equivocados ellos".

Que para mí los sinónimos totales "son los padres", al menos con significados más abstractos y difíciles de delimitar suele haber matices o aún ser tratados como sinónimos, cuando se especifica uno u otro se le da un significado distinto. Lo que dijo Hulalessar creo que es bastante certero:



Hulalessar said:


> My understanding is that for the most part the two words are synonyms, but not if they are used contrastively. "Entiendo pero no comprendo" means "I understand your words but not what you mean by them."


----------



## Hulalessar

El lema de la RAE no es nada populista: 
*
"Limpia, fija y da esplendor"*


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Hulalessar said:


> El lema de la RAE no es nada populista:
> *
> "Limpia, fija y da esplendor"*



¡Exacto!

Muchísima gente dice: fuistes, venistes (incluso veniste), estábanos, etc. y no por eso no están equivocados o por eso algún día la RAE lo incorporará al lenguaje o, aunque ellos no lo incorporen, algún día será correcto. Ya lo han dicho muchos literatos: después del italiano, el español es el idioma más hermoso.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Dymn said:


> por ejemplo en _bizarro _aún no está la acepción que usa la mayoría de la gente que es la de "extraño, estrambótico".



Lo que ocurre con esa palabra es lo mismo que ha empezado a ocurrir con "realizar", por "realize" ( en inglés).


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Como tengo tanto qué hacer y he estado metida en el foro de WordReference por procrastinación. He ido más allá y escribí a la RAE para consultarles y me respondieron lo siguiente:
"En relación con su consulta, nos complace remitirle la siguiente información:
Los verbos de su interés comparten en general su significado, aunque pueden presentar diversos matices según los contextos. Por ello, además de consultar las correspondientes acepciones del diccionario, la invitamos a comprobar su uso real en los textos recopilados en nuestros bancos de datos, de acceso libre en nuestra página electrónica."

Visité someramente el sitio y no encontré respuesta.  Pero, al menos, veo que sí tienen razón algunos y/o algunas de ustedes que afirman que pueden tener distintos significados. Quizá dependerá del país.


----------

